# New From OK, Need some help on a Purchase



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

i dont know much about traditional archery but wanted to welcome you to AT. best of luck. someone will have some great advice for you on here. there are so many knowledgable people here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Steve. Have fun here.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!to AT steve.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Welcome*

I also shoot both compound and trad. I shoot my compound (70 pounds) more than my recurve (57 pounds at 27 inch). I could not imagine shooting a 70 pound recurve. Unless you are an extremely large guy, I would suggest looking for a lower poundage bow to help your accuracy. 

Where you at in Oklahoma? I am up here in SEK, but travel to OK quite often for work.

PM me for any other questions.

Clayton


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

